
Amazon Picks New York City, Northern Virginia for Its HQ2 Locations - nns
https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/amazon-chooses-new-york-city-and-northern-virginia-for-additional-headquarters-1542075336
======
drfuchs
Since each city is only receiving half the benefit they thought they were
bidding on, presumably they’ll each get to cut their bids in half — the
subsidies, tax abatements, infrastructure spending promises, etc.? But I
haven’t seen any notice of this in the news coverage.

